# Whats the best knife sharpener?



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope I'm asking this in the right place, but my question is what is the best knife sharpener out there? My kitchen knives are extremely dull right now and all I have is that stick they put in the knife block to sharpen them with. To me it seems like it only dulls it? I might be doing it wrong though.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont know about the best but the bottom of a ceramic coffee mug works, use the un glazed ring on the bottom like a stone


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Great idea on the coffee mug! 

Winechick, the "stick" is mainly use to keep the edge on your knives. I know some places like certain grocery stores will sharpen them for free, but you might have to leave them for a few days in there. A good whetstone that rotates by foot power is the best of course, but bulky. Those diamond sharpeners are extremely fine and from what I read you have to have your knives already sharp to use those. If they are really dull, get one of those stones that have two sides where one is rough grit and the other is fine grit. Start with the rough side first, then move to the finner grit after they are sharp, then invest in one of those diamond ones.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I've heard you can take toothpaste and put it on a flat solid surface will help polish/sharpen a little bit....that's what I heard though...


----------



## OPsecman (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one that is attached to my key-chain that I got a sportsman guide. Its runs about $4 and has the two stones in the middle. Every time.... and I do mean every time that I use a blade, I sharpen it with this about 10-15 times. They always stay sharp. If you keep them sharp from the beginning, then you never have to worry about it.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

The best I have used is a Lansky ($29 at Kmart) system which uses three different stones to put an edge on the blade at a perfect angle. This was the only sharpener I could use to sharpen my sons Buesse knife. You can fillet magazines with the blade when you are finished.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently switched to a smith's camp sharpener and like it much more than the big stone it replaced. It's light and the edge it makes is finer and lasts longer than the ones I got with my stone. It has two sides made of diamond with perforations and hook/tip sharpeners.


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/AccuSharp-1-001-K ... 756&sr=8-2

it's called accusharp we bought one and it works AWESOME.

wife 1.0


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Lansky 3 hone set, the one that attaches to the knife blade so you can set the specific sharpening angle. It does an OK job. I think it would be better if I pick up the diamond hone for it. My favorite sharpener is a 75 cent fishhook sharpening stone I picked up in the sporting goods section at Walmart.


----------



## Codyjosephh (Mar 23, 2012)

EdgeproApex


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I use the Smith Sharpening Kit. Despite my best efforts, I seem to be completely unable to sharpen a knife with any reasonable success on a traditional stone. My kit comes with coarse, medium diamond stones, a fine Arkansas Stone, a sharpener for serrated blades (which I hate - dont know why), some hone oil and a couple of handheld file stones for stuff like fish hooks etc. It also comes with a "thingy" you attach to your blade that sets the angle you want to sharpen it at and you go to town. Took a few minutes to get used to the set up, but when I was done, my knife was razor sharp. And it comes in a nice zippered kit that fits nicely in a backpack, even a small one. I would guess the kit to be about 8x5x2 and weighs next to nothing. I think I paid about $35 for it 3 or 4 years ago.
Couldn't live without it.


----------

